# Charter Recommendations



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

A buddy of mine has family coming in town and is looking for a charter out of Pensacola or Orange Beach in mid march that could handle 10-15 people. Any help pointing him in the right direction?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Aquaventure Charters with Captain Jim Stone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

That's a great choice. You won't be disappointed. Knowledgeable, hard working and honest.


----------



## sunsetter (Oct 4, 2013)

I too am planning a trip the week of March 17th. I was waiting on a good friend to take me but looks like that is not going to happen soon enough so I will be planning one myself and would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Just a thought for you guys that want a lot of action.. Inshore fishing that time of year is killer for sheepshead and redfish. Bigger groups can book two inshore boats and fish side by side for the day. Good luck and safe travels


----------



## ppping (Mar 16, 2008)

Thanks for the help I gave him the info.


----------



## Neuby777 (Jun 29, 2013)

ppping said:


> A buddy of mine has family coming in town and is looking for a charter out of Pensacola or Orange Beach in mid march that could handle 10-15 people. Any help pointing him in the right direction?



Captain Mike Rowell out of Orange Beach. Anniegirlcharters.com If you got a large group, it will make it cost effective. He is a Bill Dance saltwater endorsed guide.


----------



## tbandit (Oct 4, 2010)

Bandit chaters


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

I second Time Bandit charters!!


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Captain Gary at Red Eye Charters


----------



## STRETCH440 (Nov 30, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

In Pensacola the Entertainer with Capt. Jerry Andrews can hook you up!


----------



## Grehgory (Mar 13, 2014)

Thanks for the help I gave him the info.


----------

